# Music - Guilty Pleasures



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

Everyone has musical guilty pleasures. Bands and artists that aren't "cool" in your circle of friends etc but you love them none the less.

It's ok, you can tell us. I'll go first.

Janet Jackson - Rhythm Nation 1812.
Such a tight sound. I'm a sucker for hip/hop and r&b because the production is so well done.

Abba. Yes, it's true. Muriel's Wedding back in the day really allowed everyone to let their freak flag fly with these Swedes.

Randy Travis. Shut up, it's a family thing.


Now it's your turn. GO!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 5, 2011)

green day

a lot of my friends hate them but i like them


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 5, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Everyone has musical guilty pleasures. Bands and artists that aren't "cool" in your circle of friends etc but you love them none the less.
> 
> It's ok, you can tell us. I'll go first.
> 
> ...



are we allowed to laugh at anybody? Just in jest, Because I'm REALLY holding back with the randy travis laughter


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

New jack swing artists such as Bobby Brown, Bel Biv Devoe, early 90's Prince etc.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> are we allowed to laugh at anybody? Just in jest, Because I'm REALLY holding back with the randy travis laughter


 

Seeing that you told me you were going to comment on the sock thread YESTERDAY and you still haven't, I would suggest you move along, Mr.

Good day.

:goodbye:


I said Good Day!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 5, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Seeing that you told me you were going to comment on the sock thread YESTERDAY and you still haven't, I would suggest you move along, Mr.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> ...




I've been CRAZY busy at work AND today we got a bomb threat called in. It's been NUTS!

Randy Travis heeheeheehee


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been CRAZY busy at work AND today we got a bomb threat called in. It's been NUTS!
> 
> Randy Travis heeheeheehee


 

I _said _*GOOD DAY*_!_






hahaha


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a fondness for 80s one hit wonders.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Disco. All of it.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 5, 2011)

Katy Perry and Lady Gaga. \o/


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

StridentDionysus said:


> Katy Perry and Lady Gaga. \o/



I tried not to like Gaga for the longest time. She just annoys me! So I found it VERY annoying when I realised I did actually like her music. I still think she's a pretentious twat, but I like her stuff. I'm kinda feeling the same about Katy Perry and her music too, which doesn't make me happy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> I tried not to like Gaga for the longest time. She just annoys me! So I found it VERY annoying when I realised I did actually like her music. I still think she's a pretentious twat, but I like her stuff. I'm kinda feeling the same about Katy Perry and her music too, which doesn't make me happy!



I feel the exact same way. 

It's so . . . FUCKING CATCHY!!!


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel the exact same way.
> 
> It's so . . . FUCKING CATCHY!!!



Damn them to hell and back! How dare they make catchy music!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

I really dislike sharing my music with people, because I end up excusing most of it as a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I really dislike sharing my music with people, because I end up excusing most of it as a guilty pleasure.



I feel like everyone has striations of their music.

For me, 1/3 is stuff I'm ashamed to like, but it reminds me of such specific times and places that I can't dislike it. Another 1/3 is music that I used to hate and listened to ironically so many times that I started to like it. The other 1/3 is music whose artistic merit I actually appreciate. There's a thin .00000000001% of music that I listen to and don't like, but it's just so complex and intriguing that it draws me in.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 5, 2011)

As a contribution to keep this on track, though,

I've always had an affinity for Leann Rimes - How Do I Live?

First "real" kiss was to this song at the skating rink.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 5, 2011)

80s pop, and current pop. But I'm also not too guilty about them. 

Oh. Got it. If I had one guilty pleasure it'd be Paula Abdul's Dance Like There's No Tomorrow. Yep.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

Where's Ronin. This EXACTLY the type of thing he adores, no?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel the exact same way.
> 
> It's so . . . FUCKING CATCHY!!!


I'm with you guys on this one.


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish I could say; MOST of my favorite music falls into this category. The late Laura Branigan (Self-Control), Cher (Love and Understanding), Sarah Mclachlan (Possession), Pat Metheny (Offramp), and _so_ many others...

My peers gave me so much shit for these gems, while they enjoyed a strict diet of gangsta grooves by RunDmc, LLCoolJ, NWA, Notorious B.I.G., Nas, etc. I'd be at a red light and everyone's car would be shaking because of the guys with 1500 watts of concert hall speakers in their car while I had my favorites turned down; I had no desire to compete, as my list indicates.
:blush:


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> 80s pop.




I love 80's pop, particularity British synth pop. It still sounds ahead of its time and I love the dark and seedy undertones much of it had.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly, if people don't want to participate in a harmless thread, they are more than welcome to click on by.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 5, 2011)

Dont Judge me....
I love and will always love New Kids On The Block! NKOTB for life! And the Jackson 5, along with Michael Jacksons Off the Wall, Thriller, and Bad albums...
true story...right now I have "Rock With You" as both my ring tone and ring back...oh and this poster in my room as a kid...

View attachment michael-jackson.jpg


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 5, 2011)

For me it's the Spin Doctors, but only their "Pocket Full of Kryptonite" album. I've always loved the album and it's one of the few (non-Rancid, non-Clash) albums where I pretty much like every song on it.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 5, 2011)

A lot of my music would be considered "guilty pleasures," but I like what I like. I am ashamed that I will sing along to Taylor Swift, Miley Cyrus, and Britney Spears though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> For me it's the Spin Doctors, but only their "Pocket Full of Kryptonite" album. I've always loved the album and it's one of the few (non-Rancid, non-Clash) albums where I pretty much like every song on it.


I LOVE Pocket Full of Kryptonite.

Okay..another guilty pleasure: The Carpenters.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 5, 2011)

Add me into the Lady Gaga group...

Men Without Hats...The Go-Gos...



And...


Big and Rich...



AND


JOE DIFFIE.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 5, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Honestly, if people don't want to participate in a harmless thread, they are more than welcome to click on by.



I participated and it was fun


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 5, 2011)

Hall & Oates for me too


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 5, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hall & Oates for me too



Hall and Oates is so awesome. Totally not a GUILTY pleasure, just a fantastic pleasure.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hall & Oates for me too



 I have a great clip to go with a Hall & Oates song...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 6, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I have a great clip to go with a Hall & Oates song...



they've either already seen it, or don't want to.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 6, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> For me it's the Spin Doctors, but only their "Pocket Full of Kryptonite" album. I've always loved the album and it's one of the few (non-Rancid, non-Clash) albums where I pretty much like every song on it.



What Shake said, along with Violent Femmes Blister in the Sun, and anything Patsy Cline and Phil Collins...


----------



## Goreki (Jan 6, 2011)

Aqua, Amerie, that bloody Gaga and her telephone song, Alanis Morisette, some Enya, and some older Christina Aguilera stuff.

Yes Aqua. Pelt me with fruit if you must, but I can't help it!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 6, 2011)

...Venus. Yes, the commercial song.

_"I'm your Venus. I'm your fire. Your desire."_

I heard it in a store and stopped to sing along.


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Yes Aqua. Pelt me with fruit if you must, but I can't help it!



My husband is just as bad...he listens to Barbie Girl at least once per month. And sings. And dances :doh:


----------



## Zowie (Jan 6, 2011)

Melian said:


> My husband is just as bad...he listens to Barbie Girl at least once per month. And sings. And dances :doh:



Like the guy in the back of this, I bet.


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Like the guy in the back of this, I bet.



That is frighteningly accurate....he does a bit more fist-pumping and nipple-touching, though. Sometimes he takes his junk out, too. I wish I was kidding.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 6, 2011)

Melian said:


> My husband is just as bad...he listens to Barbie Girl at least once per month. And sings. And dances :doh:



In his defense, it's fantastic.




Melian said:


> That is frighteningly accurate....he does a bit more fist-pumping and nipple-touching, though. Sometimes he takes his junk out, too. I wish I was kidding.



Haha-wait, what?!!


----------



## jnp782 (Jan 6, 2011)

Osmonds, Bay City Rollers, Kiss





MasterShake said:


> In his defense, it's fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 6, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Abba. Yes, it's true.



I'm with you on this. In fact, it's so bad that I own a box set that contains previously unreleased studio sessions. I'm that much of an ABBA nerd. :doh: Actually, I'm realizing much of my musical shame hails from Scandinavia, I also like Aqua and  (gasp) a-ha.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 6, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Like the guy in the back of this, I bet.



this is awesome!!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 6, 2011)

Ke$ha... and i blame paco for this!!!! she has the worst voice and the stupidest fucking lyrics ever but her songs are just so damn catchy! ARGHLLGHLGHL!!!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 7, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I'm with you on this. In fact, it's so bad that I own a box set that contains previously unreleased studio sessions. I'm that much of an ABBA nerd. :doh: Actually, I'm realizing much of my musical shame hails from Scandinavia, I also like Aqua and  (gasp) a-ha.



Wait...ABBA and a-ha are supposed to be guilty pleasures? Boy have I been doing it wrong.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 7, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Wait...ABBA and a-ha are supposed to be guilty pleasures? Boy have I been doing it wrong.



I'll be sure to blast them in the van to cover your screams.....uh...I mean for your entertainment.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 7, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I'll be sure to blast them in the van to cover your screams.....uh...I mean for your entertainment.



It would satisfy both purposes.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Ke$ha... and i blame paco for this!!!! she has the worst voice and the stupidest fucking lyrics ever but her songs are just so damn catchy! ARGHLLGHLGHL!!!



I'm a terrible influence.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

Lady GaGa, as well as any mash-up with her.

This is my current fave...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaVa78-03OQ

Oh,my usual tastes run towards Death/Black Metal, so Gaga is a bit funny for my friends to hear me singing along to.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 8, 2011)

JulieD said:


> What Shake said, along with Violent Femmes Blister in the Sun, and anything Patsy Cline and Phil Collins...



Whoa whoa whoa... Violent Femmes should NOT be a guilty pleasure...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmo6qyhdav8


----------



## JulieD (Jan 8, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... Violent Femmes should NOT be a guilty pleasure...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmo6qyhdav8



hmmm...you are right, sorry Ninja


----------



## sophie44 (Jan 8, 2011)

For me, its anything and everything I listen to, I love country and dirty country, none of my friends are into that at all...but they will listen to it when we hang, they heart me:smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 8, 2011)

i really do love techno,alot of people don't know i do haha.LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Lady GaGa, as well as any mash-up with her.
> 
> This is my current fave...
> 
> ...



I hate you, this shit is SO catchy!


----------



## Anjula (Jan 8, 2011)

StridentDionysus said:


> Katy Perry and Lady Gaga. \o/




true, also, Katy Perry has cool sense of style


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I suppose if I'm supposed to feel guilty about something, it would be Beyonce's _Diva_. I LOOOOVE it. I jam to that song all day long.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate you, this shit is SO catchy!



I hear that particular mix at least twice every Sat... and (I counted last weekend, to the best of my abilities), 17 Mash-Ups with GaGa in them...


-Uriel


----------



## MaxArden (Jan 10, 2011)

Gilbert O' Sullivan, Gene Pitney, and Early Barry Manilow(Live, specifically)...Oh God...I'm such a geek.:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything Sesame Street and Muppet Show.

And Warner Bros. Bugs Bunny cartoons gave me my love for classical and opera.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 11, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Dont Judge me....
> 
> true story...right now I have "Rock With You" as both my ring tone and ring back...



i told you so..... not often do i like to say that...but this time, it fits well

just saying


----------



## luv_it_here (Jan 15, 2011)

Now do you mean *actual* techno? Or what's actually called "house/electrohouse", which many people mistakenly label as the catch-all "techno"..

Inquiring minds want to know... 




HeavyDuty24 said:


> i really do love techno,alot of people don't know i do haha.LOL


----------



## luv_it_here (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC_-9KfMnC4

White Girl Lust's take on Prince's "Wanna be your Lover". Beaucoup la Funky Hotness pour la derierre!


----------



## exponder (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah music, none of it is guilty to me. I enjoy almost all of it in one way or another. It's like therapy to me, just depends on the mood as to what genre I listen to. My head phones are almost a permanent attachment.


----------



## jezter6 (Jan 16, 2011)

every once in a great while I get a little crazy and toss on some Bone Thugz


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 16, 2011)

Erasure


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 19, 2011)

So apparently liking Matchbox Twenty and/or Rob Thomas is considered a bad thing by some people. I was not aware of this, but that's another band for my folder of "music I'm supposed to be ashamed of liking"

I'm gonna go jam to How Far We've Come.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 19, 2011)

this song stuck in my head...
we are prostitutes


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 19, 2011)

Is Madonna an artist to be guilty over? Because I do love "Like a Prayer"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs&ob=av2em


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 20, 2011)

exponder said:


> Ah music, none of it is guilty to me. I enjoy almost all of it in one way or another. It's like therapy to me, just depends on the mood as to what genre I listen to. My head phones are almost a permanent attachment.



Yes, and Yes. And yes.
Couldn't be more right imo; if it pleases you, don't be embarrassed. Most people think I sing Justin Bieber's "Baby" reallllly loud because I just joke about everything, but really I just love it. 
Also, I generally appreciate and enjoy all types of music, because I now often first get into music for its meaning, not its sound. But then I grow to like the sound.
I suppose I used to think like metalcore was cool because of the screaming, but now with most of the stuff I listen to, all I hear is the passion. It's kind of sad, to think that so many people won't come to enjoy it as I do, or even attempt to understand its intention because of how angry it sounds. 

However, I definitely don't blame them. Sometimes it gets pretty whack. 

and I'm also veeeery musically moody.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 20, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> ...and I'm also veeeery musically moody.


I'm more of a musical polyglot. I can dig on a good, bubble gum pop song and then turn around and listen to NWA. 

Now NWA is definitely a secret musical indulgence because it would absolutely be verboten in my circle of "mom friends."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 20, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> I'm more of a musical polyglot. I can dig on a good, bubble gum pop song and then turn around and listen to NWA.
> 
> Now NWA is definitely a secret musical indulgence because it would absolutely be verboten in my circle of "mom friends."



a Mom that listens to NWA . . . be still my beating heart??? 

hhaha, too cool.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 20, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Is Madonna an artist to be guilty over? Because I do love "Like a Prayer"...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs&ob=av2em



Never, ever, EVER feel guilty about liking 80s Madonna. She's a goddamn national treasure.

I hear you calllllllllllll my name and it feels like home


----------



## luv_it_here (Jan 22, 2011)

Anjula said:


> this song stuck in my head...
> we are prostitutes



Mmmmm.. Atta girl.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 22, 2011)

...Def Leppard...

NEVER MIND WHY


----------

